# Preis für 2009er Shore 3 OK?



## Michael140 (20. Juni 2010)

Moin Zusammen. 

Mir wurde ein 2009er Shore 3 angeboten. Verbaut ist unteranderem eine Domain 318, leichte Pedale, Muddy Marys und hinten glaube in X7.
Das Rad scheint nur extrem wenig bewegt worden zu sein. Auf jedenfall kein grobes Gelände. 

aber trotzdem weiß ich nicht ob 1500 nicht zu viel ist. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Michael

Frag doch schnell bei Karsten nach, was der UVP des Shore 3 2009 in Deutschland war. 

Dann lässt sich der Preis besser beurteilen. Scheint mir auf den
ersten Blick jedoch ok zu sein, wenn es praktisch nie benutzt wurde.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

